# Acceso a shares de samba desde KDE [SOLUCIONADO]

## gbobr

Estoy acostumbrado a usar gnome.

Por cuestiones de soporte de la comunidad en gentoo opté por pasarme a KDE

Resulta que en gnome cuando quería acceder a un recurso compartido, ponía en la barra de direcciones del nautilis la url del share de la forma smb://iponombredelequipo/recursocompartido

Y funcionaba todo de mil maravillas

ahora me ocurre que en KDE con dolphin, no me reconoce smb:// como protocolo.

Cuando entro a la parte de red me dice algo de que compile el kde con soporte para zeroconf ¿Tiene que ver? ¿Quue hace zeroconf?

SaludosLast edited by gbobr on Fri Sep 14, 2012 6:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola gbobr, soy usuario KDE pero en lo personal no utilizo samba, sin embargo si no sabes para que sirve una USE puedes verlo aqui: http://gpo.zugaina.org/USE .

zeroconf	Support for DNS Service Discovery (DNS-SD)

Espero te sea de utilidad.

----------

## opotonil

Necesitas recompilar kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves con la USE samba activada. Para ello puedes añadir la USE samba al make.conf y recompilar:

```

# emerge -av --update --deep --newuse @world

```

Con esto Dolphin ya reconocera el protocolo smb:// y cuando entres en la parte de red a parte de Network y Network Services te aparecera Samba Shares.

Salu2.

----------

## mamuma

Hola

Yo tengo instalado ahora el KDE 4.9.1

Si abres dolphin, pulsas en Red y luego a Samba Shares, te detecta los nombres de los grupos y equipos que tienes en red al estilo Guindows

Un saludo

----------

## gbobr

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Necesitas recompilar kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves con la USE samba activada. Para ello puedes añadir la USE samba al make.conf y recompilar:
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge -av --update --deep --newuse @world
> ...

 

Genial! 

Hice eso y anduvo!

Muchas gracias!!!

----------

